# It gets worse :(



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

I feel awful, like its somehow my fault . My dog had some hair loss which we switched food and it was fine , they are now gone but she has lost some hair on her legs and she digs alot ut dosent have any fleas ? I have had a dog with mange before and this just dosent look anything like it ? Idk what to do , the 26th i will know for sure the problem , but does anyone know what it could be ? She is around my other dogs and they are fine ?


I thought it was a food allergy but now i just dont know anymore,when i goto the store im going to pick up some mange shampoo just in case


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

post a pic


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Uploading right now


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

The pics make it look red,but its not ... this is her back leg









The black thing is an old scab ,this the front leg

















KEEP IN MIND ITS ONLY ON 2 LEGS AND WAS FINE WHEN WE SWITCHED FOODS BUT IT HAS GOTTEN WORSE !


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What do you feed her? Also, if I remember correctly she is getting spayed and seeing the vet at the end of the month right? Has she had any skin issues in the past? Do you have any feed stores around you? You could get some nu stock and try that with the shampoo until you get to the vet. I believe sarcoptic mange can start on the legs. I can't really make out your pics to well....they are a lilittle blurry


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Well i have been n every kind of food , from the most expensive to the least and the only one that she dosent get extremely broke out from is pedigree and i know everyones gonna be saying im a bad owner and everything , All we have is a tractor supply and they dont have good foods either ? And they are about 45 minutes to an hour away . 


And no just this when we switched from puppy chow when she was smaller about 3 months ago ...im willing to do anything , do they have that at tsc ?


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

sorry they was blurry she wouldnt hold still ! And yes she goes to the vet at the end of the month ,


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Tractor supply store may have nu stock and if not I ordered it from amazon.com and got it in a few days. And I am not going to say you are a bad owner for feeding your dog pedigree because you aren't starving her  have you tried taste of the wild grain free? Great food and very affordable. You really should get her on something better. I would also supplement with some salmon oil for extra omega 3's to help her skin and coat. First see what the vet says and figure out her skin problem. Could be allergy related.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay thanks and not yet because i havent been back to tsc since, last time i was there i bought that blue buffalo stuff and health something for her but it didnt work at all and she was loosing wight . 

If they have that theni def . will !


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

I just looked on the website o couldnt find nu stock but i did see totw . I will see if they have it in the store when she goes to the vet that way i will already be over there and she can finnish the bag of pedigree she son now, i cant believe how cheep totw is !


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Blue buffalo is actually a great food. When you switch a food you will not notice immediate results. You need to at least try it out for 12 weeks. See if they have a grain free diet like the taste of the wild I mentioned and give it a chance. Only give her the food and no treats for a few months to rule out allergies. It could be her food, could be environmental or it could be a little of both. When it comes to skin problems it could be a number of things


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay i will try it , i dont think its eniornment though cause she wasnt like this before , and nothing has changed here ? well weather obviously but that couldnt be it ?


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

+1 for Taste of the Wild. I feed Kane the Sierra Mountain lamb formula.

He's been doing great on it. Too frequent switching can cause problems as well. Like Bella said you need to stick with one feed for a while


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Those pictures are way to blurry and if I remember right it did not look like mange or allergies. I think I had suggested a skin infections and my guess is since you left it untreated it has gotten worse. Can you get better pictures? Do not start treating for things with having a good idea. Do not use mange shampoo or other treatments till you have a good guess. Demodex usually starts around the head, it can show up other places but the legs like that are highly unlikely. Sarcoptic mange likes places like the chest, arm pits, and inside of legs. Again my guess is a staph infection or other bacteria that has gone crazy without treatment and it makes sense it would spread like that.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

pitbullove said:


> Well i have been n every kind of food , from the most expensive to the least and the only one that she dosent get extremely broke out from is pedigree and i know everyones gonna be saying im a bad owner and everything , All we have is a tractor supply and they dont have good foods either ? And they are about 45 minutes to an hour away .
> 
> And no just this when we switched from puppy chow when she was smaller about 3 months ago ...im willing to do anything , do they have that at tsc ?


When you try and put a dog on a new diet because of possible food allergies they need to stay on a limited ingredient diet for 4-6 weeks before you can even tell if there is going to be an improvement.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Those pictures are way to blurry and if I remember right it did not look like mange or allergies. I think I had suggested a skin infections and my guess is since you left it untreated it has gotten worse. Can you get better pictures? Do not start treating for things with having a good idea. Do not use mange shampoo or other treatments till you have a good guess. Demodex usually starts around the head, it can show up other places but the legs like that are highly unlikely. Sarcoptic mange likes places like the chest, arm pits, and inside of legs. Again my guess is a staph infection or other bacteria that has gone crazy without treatment and it makes sense it would spread like that.


 I havent posted this before so no you didnt suggest that , and i didnt leave it untreated ! It left after a few days and was gone for 3 months,now its back .

Its not bumps or redness just loss of fur, and i cant help if its blurry she was moving ?


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Those pictures are way to blurry and if I remember right it did not look like mange or allergies. I think I had suggested a skin infections and my guess is since you left it untreated it has gotten worse. Can you get better pictures? Do not start treating for things with having a good idea. Do not use mange shampoo or other treatments till you have a good guess. Demodex usually starts around the head, it can show up other places but the legs like that are highly unlikely. Sarcoptic mange likes places like the chest, arm pits, and inside of legs. Again my guess is a staph infection or other bacteria that has gone crazy without treatment and it makes sense it would spread like that.


Andd it hasnt spread it was like that when it first got there , its on 2 legs and has been that way , In the same spot, near her paws, it hasnt spread at all ?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Pitbullove is there any way you can get some more pictures that are a little clearer? I know it was hard to get them because she was moving maybe if someone could hold her still while you take more pictures if possible? I would really like to see what her legs look like so I can get an idea of what she might have. If not no problem but It would help me a lot if I could see her legs and what they look like.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Hey Pitbullove is there any way you can get some more pictures that are a little clearer? I know it was hard to get them because she was moving maybe if someone could hold her still while you take more pictures if possible? I would really like to see what her legs look like so I can get an idea of what she might have. If not no problem but It would help me a lot if I could see her legs and what they look like.


 Thanks for actually understanding,and yes im uploading them now lol
 . Oh and i forgot to mention that ever since she has been on pedigree for the past couple of days she hasnt been diging ! Which really makes me think its food allergys ?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullove said:


> Thanks for actually understanding,and yes i can try and get some more tomarrow , but i cant tonight cause theres no one to hold her down for me lol
> . Oh and i forgot to mention that ever since she has been on pedigree for the past couple of days she hasnt been diging ! Which really makes me think its food allergys ?


Could possibly be food allergy related and because of the itching and scratching from the changing of foods she developed a secondary bacterial infection that is not uncommon with allergy related issues and what happens is until you treat the infection it will continue to progress or won't get any better even if she has not been itching since changing her back the infection is most likely still present within in the skin. The food itself doesn't cause the bacterial infection bacteria gets into the skin from the scratching and itching usually you will see bumps all over, a rash under the belly, intense itching, and hair loss (from the itching). Normally what we recommend is switching the food gradually which may take about a month or so to see the results and then treat the infection with a good skin antibiotic such as Cephilexan and benedryl as needed for the itching. I will wait to see the pictures you put up tomorrow before I tell you what I think it is.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

I know they are still a little blurry but best i can do , and they may look like bumps but there not , they are like scabs or something but without hair , it isnt red either i guess thats from the light on my camera or something :


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you know if she was bitting at her elbows? She could have been bitting in those areas from the irritation caused by the food and bit the hair off that's why you see little white spots of skin with missing hair. Looks like she was biting herself because something was irritating her in that area. If you know that the pedigree has worked for her and hasn't caused her any issues than leave her on it no it's not the best choice in feeds but right now you need to rule out what's causing the problem so I wouldn't make any changes until you can pin point for sure that it's actually a food allergy. Keep watching her if you have her back on the pedigree and the symptoms disappear than keep her on it and don't switch her again. Let us know after a month if everything stops all together or if any new symptoms appear.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh and if it's just in those two areas and not wide spread or covering a good portion of the body I do not think a bacterial infection has set in. All I see is isolated areas close the elbows where there is missing hair and it looks like teeth marks from bitting. If that is the case than you just need to watch the dog for new symptoms and watch to see if this spreads to other parts of the body and if the itching continues.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay, she hasnt been diging with pedigree at all , and this only happens when shes not on pedigree ,like when she was on puppy chow she was fine, then we switched her to dog chow and it broke her out all over the place so we tried some other brands and it just didnt help , then we bought pedigree and it fixed the problem, but we ran out and bought some other brand and it came back again ! So the other day we went to the store and i bought her pedigree and she seems fine now,and the area looks alot better .


And i know its not the best food but for now she needs to stay on it because its helping , plus when she goes to the vet the 26th i will know for sure . 


Keep in mind that she got puppy chow until about 6 months , then dog chow ,then some others, i didnt change her food every week .


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Oh and if it's just in those two areas and not wide spread or covering a good portion of the body I do not think a bacterial infection has set in. All I see is isolated areas close the elbows where there is missing hair and it looks like teeth marks from bitting. If that is the case than you just need to watch the dog for new symptoms and watch to see if this spreads to other parts of the body and if the itching continues.


Okay thanks, i will deff. watch her and yes i have seen her biting them before , maybe she could have fleas that i have missed ?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

looks like over liked spots that will soon be those monster calluses, and bacterial infections. over licking is a sign of boredom I dont have any easier way to say it. dogs lick irritable spots like people bites lips and chew on nails.. 

IF thats what it is........ just from the two photos and what all you've described..


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> looks like over liked spots that will soon be those monster calluses, and bacterial infections. over licking is a sign of boredom I dont have any easier way to say it. dogs lick irritable spots like people bites lips and chew on nails..
> 
> IF thats what it is........ just from the two photos and what all you've described..


Okay not saying that its not possible but shes plays all day long with my other dogs, like right now shes playing with her stuffed animal , oh well i will let everyone know when she goes to the vet .


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullove said:


> Okay thanks, i will deff. watch her and yes i have seen her biting them before , maybe she could have fleas that i have missed ?


That is possible too... If you haven't treated her for fleas you need to go ahead and apply some frontline in the center between her shoulder blades. Frontline or Advantage either or I switch them up every few months. Sometimes a dog can have fleas and you may not be able to see them all it takes is one flea bite to cause a lot of issues with the skin. If you haven't done it yet go ahead and get some flea preventative and start treatment right away. Let us know what the vet says ...


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Well i use frontline spray but i usually use a flea comb and flea shampoo when i bathe her,which was yesterday .. i will spray her though just in case . But i checked when i took the pics and there wasnt any that i could see but sometimes they get under her fur and i miss them . Btw this has nothing to do with fur but what can i clean my dog's ears out with ? 2 of mine need them cleaned and i dont wanna use anything that could harm them .


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I use a cotton ball and mineral oil I slightly wet the cotton ball with the mineral oil and gently work my way from the outer part of the ear to the inner part I don't go inside the ear canal. You can use a q-tip to get inside the folds of the ear but don't stick anything in the ear canal.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

.. fleas.. I beat fleas using salt and mysticism .. LOL not gonna work for everyone.. (supposed to be a joke) .. Im a lil country .. I dont spend money on crap I cant afford plain and simple, theres a natural way for everything.

then I moved north and forgot all about them, .. My son found a tick on my cur dog Po, and asked what this bug he pulled off his dog was. LOL I said thats a tick.. HE GOT A BIG DISGUSTED LOOK.. thats the 2nd tick he's ever seen as we've been in Idaho for 5 years. LOL

back on your dog and the fleas.. ... get rid of the fleas in your yard and you rid the fleas of your dog the same time. .. pour salt all around your house against the foundation outside real heavy.. then cover the floors in the house and furniture too if necessary. Vaccuum your house after an hour or so, salt your yard every month through the summer. 

Nothing lives in the salt desert  

epson salt baths will help sooth the skin.. and release any infection in the poors.. Oatmeal baths soak up infection .. no you can do both.. one counters the other. .. oatmeal is good if the whole skin is irritated or sensitive. 

Please dont get offended; the dogs that play rough for a few minutes or couple hours a day, if your dog is home crated alot or even if hes loose with the other dogs (which I dont recommend unless a person of untility and accountabilty is home) he/she may not be active while your gone. Many APBTs sit bored until their owner shows up; or they get into mischief. One or the other. give him/her a spring toy out back off a tree limb. over licking is not necessarily fleas.. they are licking cause they are mentally bored, or frustrated..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I use a cotton ball and mineral oil I slightly wet the cotton ball with the mineral oil and gently work my way from the outer part of the ear to the inner part I don't go inside the ear canal. You can use a q-tip to get inside the folds of the ear but don't stick anything in the ear canal.


:goodpost::clap:


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> .. fleas.. I beat fleas using salt and mysticism .. LOL not gonna work for everyone.. (supposed to be a joke) .. Im a lil country .. I dont spend money on crap I cant afford plain and simple, theres a natural way for everything.
> 
> then I moved north and forgot all about them, .. My son found a tick on my cur dog Po, and asked what this bug he pulled off his dog was. LOL I said thats a tick.. HE GOT A BIG DISGUSTED LOOK.. thats the 2nd tick he's ever seen as we've been in Idaho for 5 years. LOL
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

I do use dawn sometimes cause i saw that on google , i have used salt on the carpets but rarely like once a month cause i hardly ever see any but never thouht about outside lol and it dosent offend me , i know its to help my dog . I am at home all the time unless i go down the road or something and she stays outside with me and we go for walks fetch etc. i know she cant be busy all the time though and shes only crated at night(except for now cause shes in heat so shes in there a once or twice a day then at night) , and i had no idea you could bathe them in oatmeal and epson salt , how much do i use ? I will go bathe her in it right now if it will help her !


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I use a cotton ball and mineral oil I slightly wet the cotton ball with the mineral oil and gently work my way from the outer part of the ear to the inner part I don't go inside the ear canal. You can use a q-tip to get inside the folds of the ear but don't stick anything in the ear canal.


Okay thanks for all your help ! It really means alot to me


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

And by the way she dosent lick it , or i havent seen her anyways but she does bite her elbows sometimes .


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

... .. hmmm... instead of me going through my rolodex in my head.. .. 

Highlight the symptoms that most sound like your dog, and follow accordingly.. 
SKIN DISORDERS 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WHAT TO DO IF YOUR DOG HAS A SKIN PROBLEM 
If your dog begins to scratch all the time, or licks, paws, bites the skin and rubs up against things to relieve discomfort, then you are faced with an itchy skin disorder and should attempt to determine the cause. 
There is another group of skin conditions that have to do with the appearance of the coat and hair. These diseases do not cause much discomfort--at least not at first. Hair loss is the main sign. It can appear as impaired growth of new hair, or you may notice patchy loss of hair from certain parts of the body. In general, hair loss caused by hormonal influences are symmetrical, while those caused by parasites are other external causes are asymmetrical. At times you may notice that the coat is course and brittle, dull and lifeless. To determine the possible cause, see Table IIa and IIb. 
Your dog has pyroderma if you see pus and other signs of infection on or beneath the skin. Pyoderma is characterized by finding cellulitis, papules, pustules, boils and abscesses. See Table III. 
There is another class of skin diseases that is characterizee by the finding of blebs. Blebs, also called vesicles, are blisters that contain clear fluid. Large ones are called bullae. All tend to progress to skin erosions and ulcers through rubbing, biting and scratching. Look for these changes to begin on the face, nose, muzzle and ears. These are the autoimmune skin diseases.See Table IV. 
During the course of grooming, playing with or handling your dog, you may discover a lump or bump on or beneath the skin. To learn what it might be, see Table V. 
If you suspect that your dog is suffering from a skin ailment, conduct a thorough examination of the skin and coat. On short-coated dogs, run a fine toothed metal comb against the lay of the hair to expose the skin. On long-coated dogs, use a pin brush. In many cases a typical finding makes the diagnosis obvious. 
Unfortunately, this is not always the case. The diagnosis of a specific skin disease in dogs can be difficult. Early signs are not easy to detect in heavy -coated dogs. The picture is often complicated by secondary trauma to the skin caused by biting and scratching. Scabs. crusts, scales, erosions and ulcerations are all secondary skin problems usually caused by self-inflicted trauma. History becomes important in trying to decide what could have caused the problem in the first place. 
Facts such as age, sex, breed, changes in activity or diet, contact with other animals, emotional states, exposure to skin irritants and environmental influences then become important points to consider. 
The diagnosis of skin disease 
Table I 
Itchy Skin Disorders 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scabies (Sarcoptic Mange): The most common cause of intense itching. Small red spots like insect bites on the 
skin of the ears, elbows and hocks. Identify mites. Typical crusty ear tips. 
Walking Dandruff (Cheyletiella Mange): Puppies two to twelve weeks. Dry flakes over the neck and back. Mild 
itching. 

Fleas: Itching and scratching along the back, around the tail and hindquarters. Fleas and/or black and white gritty 
specks in the hair (fleas feces and eggs). Fleas very mobile. 

Lice: Found in poorly kept dogs with matted coats. Not Common. Look for lice or nits beneath mats. May have 
bald spots. 

Ticks: Large insects fasten onto the skin. Blood ticks may swell to pea-size. Cause irritation at the site of the bite. 
Can be difficult to remove intact. Often found beneath ear flaps and where hair is thin. 

Damp Hay Itch (Pelodera): Severe itch caused by a worm larva. Must have contact with damp marsh hay. 

Inhalation Allergy (Canine Atopy): Severe itching, face-rubbing and licking at paws (hay fever-type symptoms.) 
Often begins at the same time each year (seasonal pollens). Certain breeds more susceptible. 

Flea Allergy Dermatitis: Follows flea infestation. Pimplelike rash over the head of the tail, back of rear legs and 
inner thighs. Scratching continues after fleas have been killed. 

Contact Dermatitis; Itching and skin irritation at site of contact with chemical, detergent, paint, dye, etc. Usually 
affects the feet and hairless parts of the body. 

Allergic Contact Dermatitis: Requires repeated or continuos contact with allergens (i.e., flea collar). Rash may 
spread beyond area of contact. 

Food Allergy Dermatitis: Nonseasonal itching with reddened skin, papules, pustules and wheals. Found over the 
rump, abdomen and back of the legs. Skin becomes thickened and dark. 

Lick Sores (Acral Pruritic Dermatitis): Mainly in large, short-coated individuals. Starts with licking at wrist or 
ankle. 

Fly-bite Dermatitis; Painful bites at tips of erect ears and bent surfaces of floppy ears. Bites become scabbed, 
crusty-black and bleed easily. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Diagnosis of Skin Disease 
Table IIa 
Disorders in Which Hair Is Lost or Grows Poorly: 
Hormone-Related Disorders 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thyroid Deficiency (Hypothyroidism): Males and females. Coat is thin and scanty. Hair is brittle and cooarse and 
falls out easily. Tends to involve the body and neck. Skin is thick, sometimes darker. 
Cortisone Excess (Adrenal Gland Hyperfunction): Can be caused by prolonged medication with steroids. Males 
and females. Hair loss in symmetrical pattern, especially over the trunk and body. Skin is thin. Does not involve 
the head and neck. 

Estrogen Excess (Hyperestrinism): Mainly in females. Hair has greasy feel, falls out along flanks and abdomen. 
Buildup of wax in ears. In males, consider a testicle tumor, especially with a retained testicle. Loss of hair in 
genital area. Nipples enlarge. Dry skin and brittle hair. 

Estrogen Dificiency (Hypoestrinism): Mainly in spayed females. Scanty hair growth (thin coat). Skin is smooth 
and soft, like a babys skin. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Diagnosis of Skin Disease 
Table IIb 
 Disorders in Which Hair Is Lost or Grows Poorly: 
Other Disorders 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zinc Responsive Dermatosis; Crusty, scaly skin with hair loss over the face, nose, elbows and hocks. Cracked 
feet. Caused by zinc deficiency. Artic breeds most susceptible. 
Acanthosis Nigrans: Hair loss begins in armpit folds. Black, thick, greasy, rancid-smelling skin. Mainly in 
Dachshunds. 

Color Mutant Alopecia (Blue Syndrome): Dry, thin, brittle hair over the body, giving a mothe-eaten look. Papules 
and pustules appear on involved skin. Has a genetic basis in blue- and fawn-colored Dobermans. Can affect 
other breeds. 

Seborrhea: Dry type: similiar to dandruff. Greasy type: hair and skin is oily; yellow brown greasy scales on skin. 
Hair loss in circular patches, resembles ringworm. Rancid odor. 

Ringworm (Fungus Infection): Scaly, crusty and red circular patches one-half inch to two inches in size with hair 
loss at center and red margin at periphery of ring. Affects all parts of coat. Looks healthy unless complicated 
by scabs and crusts. Some cases involve a large area with hair loss. 

Demodectic Mange (two forms): 
Localized--Moth-eaten look due to hair loss around eyelids, mouth and front legs. Patchs about one inch in 
diameter. Dogs and bitches less than one year old. 
Generalized- Progression of the above. Numerous patches enlarge and coalesce. Severe skin problem 
complicated by pyoderma. Affects dogs of all ages, primarily young purebreds. 

Calluses (Elbow Sores): Gray, hairless, wrinkled pads of skin usually over elbow but can occur over any bony 
pressure point from lying on hard surfaces. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Diagnosis of Skin Disease 
Table III 
Painful Skin Disorders with Drainage of Pus (Pyoderma) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Puppy Dermatitis (Impetigo and Acne): Puppies under 12 months. Not painful. 
Impetigo--Pus-filled blisters or thin brown crusts on hairless skin of abdomen, then groin. 
Acne---Purplish rid bumps (pestules) on chin and lower lip. 
Hair Pore Infections (Folliculitis): Dogs of all ages, Schnauzers in particular. Pimplelike bumps or blackheads 
along the back and elsewhere. In severe cases, draining sinus tracts and hair loss. 

Skin Wrinkle Infection (Skin Fold Pyoderma): Macerated inflamed skin with a foul odor in characteristic 
locations: lip fold, nose fold, vulvar fold, tail fold and between toes. 

Hot Spots (Acute Moist Dermatitis): Mainly in heavy-coated dogs. Rapidly advancing painful inflamed patches of 
skin covered with a wet surface exudate of pus, from which hair is lost. Skin is irritated from many cuases. 
Disease progresses through self-maceration. 

Cellulitis and Abscesses: 
Cellulitis---Painful, hot, inflamed skin. Caused by wound infections, foreign bodies, breaks in skin. 
Abscesses----Pockets of pus beneath the skin. Painful swelling that comes to a head and drains. 

Puppy Strangles (Juvenile Pyoderma): Puppies under 4 months. Sudden painful swelling of lips, eyelids, ears and 
face. Draining sores, crusts and sinus tracts. 

Mycetomas; Painful swellings beneath skin of legs and feet, which drains puss through sinus tracts. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Diagnosis of Skin Disease 
Table IV 
Autoimmune Skin Diseases 
(We did not include this table as these diseases are not common to Chihuahuas) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Diagnosis of Skin Disease 
Table V 
Lumps or Bumps on or Beneath the Skin 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Papillomas and Warts; Grow out from the skin and look like warts or pieces of chewing gum stuck to the skin. Can 
occur in the mouth. Not painful. 
Hematomas: Collections of blood beneath skin, especially of the ears. Caused by trauma. 

Tender Knots: Grequently found at the site of a shot or vaccination. Resolve spontaneously. Often painful. 

Cysts: Smooth lumps beneath skin. May grow slowly. Can discharge cheesy material. Become infected. Otherwise 
not painful. 

When a Lump May Be a Cancer: 
Rapid enlargement; appears hard and fixed to surrounding tissue; any lump growing from bone; a lump that 
starts to bleed; a mole that begins to spread and/or ulcerate; unexplained open sore that does not heal, especially on feet or legs; any lump in the breast. Note: Only way to tell for sure is to biopsy the lump.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

if your pour half a bath and use a cup full of epsom salt concentrated on the joints, ... or warm bath with 1-2 cups of oatmeal also focused in those areas even pack the wet oatmeal on the affected areas. .. 

like I said Im a lil country and I find natural remedies for everything I come into..


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> if your pour half a bath and use a cup full of epsom salt concentrated on the joints, ... or warm bath with 1-2 cups of oatmeal also focused in those areas even pack the wet oatmeal on the affected areas. ..
> 
> like I said Im a lil country and I find natural remedies for everything I come into..


Flea Allergy Dermatitis: Follows flea infestation. Pimplelike rash over the head of the tail, back of rear legs and 
inner thighs. Scratching continues after fleas have been killed

This is what it sounds like , because she had a few fleas before her bath yesterday and i dont see any now but she has begun diging,again . :rain:

Okay i will deff. try this , if its not flea allergy then i think it has to do with the food . But this flea thing sounds like it might be the cause  . But it seems to only be this way when shes not on pedigree ? Im so confused !!!

Also, i know i cant expect imediate results from bathing her in this, but it will help the itching right ?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

soothes itching skin is the primary reason .. soothes. being the key word. 

if its fleas then use oatmeal its much more soothing to that sort of irritation.

how many dogs do you have just curious.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have delt with the worst case of flea bite dermatitis trust me it's not anything pretty.

When I was given this dog she had a very bad case of it I treated her myself without a vet and now she is all better.

Before


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



































Now


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> soothes itching skin is the primary reason .. soothes. being the key word.
> 
> if its fleas then use oatmeal its much more soothing to that sort of irritation.
> 
> how many dogs do you have just curious.


Okay i will but probley tomarrow because im really tired....i have 4 a chiuahua or however its spelled , my apbt a shihtzu and a beagle mix who stays outside .


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I have delt with the worst case of flea bite dermatitis trust me it's not anything pretty.
> 
> When I was given this dog she had a very bad case of it I treated her and now she is all better.
> 
> ...


Wow shes beautiful ! And that looks like it but hers isnt red and my dogs isnt that bad ? Do you think that could be it ?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullove said:


> Wow shes beautiful ! And that looks like it but hers isnt red and my dogs isnt that bad ? Do you think that could be it ?


It could be from fleas Ava my dog had a very bad case of it because her previous owner didn't treat the flea problem and it got out of control and infection set it .... some dogs are terribly allergic to fleas all it takes is a single bite to develop this type of reaction just one bite that's it. I treated her myself. I used Capstar along side Advantage to get rid of the fleas then I had to treat her infection and itching in which case I used Cephalexin with benedryl in higher doses. I bathed her every 3 days with KetoChlor an Antiseborrheic shampoo. It took a few months for this to get under control and for all her hair to grow back.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay , i dont want to start putting anything on it until she sees the vet ; i dont wanna make it any worse, but i will make sure there are no fleas at all and bathe her in the oatmeal! And if it continues after that then i will just have to wait til she sees the vet .... thanks everyone , going to check my other 2 dogs and spray them with flea spray !(if needed) .


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullove said:


> Okay , i dont want to start putting anything on it until she sees the vet ; i dont wanna make it any worse, but i will make sure there are no fleas at all and bathe her in the oatmeal! And if it continues after that then i will just have to wait til she sees the vet .... thanks everyone , going to check my other 2 dogs and spray them with flea spray !(if needed) .


I think that is your best bet let them take a look at her they will probably do a routine skin scrape to check for mites. And they will look her over and tell you what they think. Let us know what the vet says.  Hope your baby gets better soon!


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay thats what i will do , thank you so much , i do too !


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullove said:


> Okay thats what i will do , thank you so much , i do too !


Your welcome!


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay well im almost positive thats what she has because i have been doing some searching for about an hour and came upon this :Google Images

and that looks exactly like what she used to get on the lower part of her belly !!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

pitbullove said:


> I havent posted this before so no you didnt suggest that , and i didnt leave it untreated ! It left after a few days and was gone for 3 months,now its back .
> 
> Its not bumps or redness just loss of fur, and i cant help if its blurry she was moving ?


Totally got this thread confused with another members, it was in the same spot and same color of dog.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Totally got this thread confused with another members, it was in the same spot and same color of dog.


Oh okay , i was wondering what you was talking about cause i never posted this lol


----------

